# my blue crayfish ate my oranda's eyes



## jhedberg (6 mo ago)

something GHASTLY happened. We have a blue crayfish that has eaten the eyes and the bubble-top from my oranda goldfish. how did this happen? will my oranda live? he seems to have lost his sense of smell and can't find food. We have been dropper-feeding him mysis. We are broken-hearted and dont know if he is suffering, although he ppears to be okay for now. But he is a horror to look at. Heisenberg the blue cray has been relocated.


----------



## ShrimpyVee (6 mo ago)

I can't stop thinking about this post title. I hope the victim is no longer suffering.


----------

